# And mum did know best!



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

She was 17 when she defied her parents and ran away from home to marry an Egyptian internet cafe owner.
Scouring the Red Sea resort of Hurghada for a man she had known for a matter of days, lovestruck Amy Robson declared: 'I'm desperate to find him. I love him, I miss him and I need him.
'All I want is to get married, be his wife and have his children.'
How those words must haunt Miss Robson now. 
For the girl who married 31-year-old Mohamed El Sayed in 2007 and moved into a cramped two-bedroom flat with him, his parents and his younger brother is now back home near Carlisle and pursuing a divorce.


Read more: Egypt runaway bride Amy Robson returns to England after cafe owner husband seeks second wife | Mail Online


----------



## Sofia Cooper (May 25, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> She was 17 when she defied her parents and ran away from home to marry an Egyptian internet cafe owner.
> Scouring the Red Sea resort of Hurghada for a man she had known for a matter of days, lovestruck Amy Robson declared: 'I'm desperate to find him. I love him, I miss him and I need him.
> 'All I want is to get married, be his wife and have his children.'
> How those words must haunt Miss Robson now.
> ...


Another sad statistic , just read the story .. lucky there was no children between them


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> She was 17 when she defied her parents and ran away from home to marry an Egyptian internet cafe owner.
> Scouring the Red Sea resort of Hurghada for a man she had known for a matter of days, lovestruck Amy Robson declared: 'I'm desperate to find him. I love him, I miss him and I need him.
> 'All I want is to get married, be his wife and have his children.'
> How those words must haunt Miss Robson now.
> ...



I remember this story well. The guy didn't actually come from Cairo, he was from Banha, a village just outside. And where the parents lived didn't even have flushing toilets, just those holes where you have to hover!! There are no other foreign people around there, and Cairo is a good hour away (and I think he was the sort of husband who wouldn't let her out alone).

And he wasn't the cafe owner, just worked there.

I didn't think it would last long, guess I was right... a shame, but she's right - she did bring it on herself.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

:confused2: 4 wifes !!!!!!!
why would anyone . . . . . . :eyebrows:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sam said:


> I remember this story well. The guy didn't actually come from Cairo, he was from Banha, a village just outside. And where the parents lived didn't even have flushing toilets, just those holes where you have to hover!! There are no other foreign people around there, and Cairo is a good hour away (and I think he was the sort of husband who wouldn't let her out alone).
> 
> And he wasn't the cafe owner, just worked there.
> 
> I didn't think it would last long, guess I was right... a shame, but she's right - she did bring it on herself.



Yes she did bring it on herself but at least she woke up before children were part of the package. I think the heat goes to the head of some women out here.

Maiden


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

aqua said:


> :confused2: 4 wifes !!!!!!!
> why would anyone . . . . . . :eyebrows:


Don't even ask about it man


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes she did bring it on herself but at least she woke up before children were part of the package. I think the heat goes to the head of some _*women *_out here.
> 
> Maiden



You know, that's the thing that's been annoying me the most since I first read it......She was not even a "woman"!!! She's just a kid!!! 17??!!! For God's sake!! She's just a kid!!!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

What is the minimum legal age for marriage here?

Maiden


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> What is the minimum legal age for marriage here?
> 
> Maiden


Wellllllllllllll

The brand new "law" in here says 18, but that's just what the "law" says...... Of course you know what I mean lol! Damn!


----------

